# Feeder Crayfish.... other than at BA



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Any places that sell feeder crayfish other than at Big Al's??

Michael


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

bait shops. But I'd worry about parasites.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You can't buy crayfish as bait in Ontario anymore.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Chris S said:


> You can't buy crayfish as bait in Ontario anymore.


Very true

They are invasive or said to be thats why. They also think they can spread disease.

If you are looking for a great feeder just buy dew worms from a bait shop hands down some of the best foods for fish.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Jackson said:


> If you are looking for a great feeder just buy dew worms from a bait shop hands down some of the best foods for fish.


Hate to be picky, but this is for a mantis shrimp. So I'm looking for hard-shelled stuff.

How about pond snails?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

MichaelAngelo said:


> Hate to be picky, but this is for a mantis shrimp. So I'm looking for hard-shelled stuff.
> 
> How about pond snails?


No idea. I dont think the pond snail would last long because of teh salt so maybe the shrimp wont want to eat a dead snail. Cant you buy SW snails and breed them?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

MichaelAngelo said:


> Hate to be picky, but this is for a mantis shrimp. So I'm looking for hard-shelled stuff.
> 
> How about pond snails?


Ghost shrimp? I don't think you need something that has a hard shell.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I've read you can feed these guys meaty food (not necessarily alive) using a stick. They do like live food.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

conix67 said:


> I've read you can feed these guys meaty food (not necessarily alive) using a stick. They do like live food.


Yeah that's true. I've fed him market shrimp on a chopstick, sometimes he took it other times no. I just threw in my last crayfish and he just watched it walk around... strange.

Maybe he's preparing to molt...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I don't think they necessairly need to eat everyday. A whole crayfish probably is more than one meal for him 


@Chris, no idea you can't buy them in stores anymore. Figures as much, since the last time I was in a bait shop was....years ago.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I was told a few days ago that my mom and her housekeeper find crayfish occasionally along the shore of lake simcoe. A 15 min SW dip to eliminate parasites and you should be good to go provided you don't mind working for your food .


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It is illegal to transport crayfish between water bodies. The rusty is taking over here from native species.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Don't think anyone is talking about moving them from one body of water to another Bill....


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Cory said:


> Don't think anyone is talking about moving them from one body of water to another Bill....


that's jokes... "yeah I was just moving them from the lake body of water to my aquarium body of water"


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I believe he was just clarifying why they can't be sold as bait anymore and he is correct.


----------

